# Launcher funktioniert nicht mehr



## Germane97 (6. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute,
wenn ich das Spiel starte öffnet sich ein HdRO-Fenster, welches bis "Haupteingabemaske" lädt und dann folgt immer die Meldung "Turbine Launcher finktioniert nicht mehr" Habe ein halbes Jahr nichtmehr gezockt und seitdem ich es gestern wieder mal suchten wollte kam diese Meldung. Habe schon öfters gelesen, dass Leute das Problem hatten aber nie gab es eine Lösung... hoffe ihr habt eine


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Mai 2013)

Kam die Meldung heute oder gestern?

Heute kann es an den Wartungsarbeiten liegen...

.NET Framework 1.1 ist bei dir auch installiert?


----------



## Germane97 (6. Mai 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Kam die Meldung heute oder gestern?
> 
> Heute kann es an den Wartungsarbeiten liegen...
> 
> .NET Framework 1.1 ist bei dir auch installiert?




Hey, sie kam sowohl heute als auch gestern. Und Framework 1.1 ist auch installiert


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Mai 2013)

Wohin hast du HDRO installiert? Evtl. reicht es auch, den Launcher mal als Admin zu starten.


----------



## Germane97 (6. Mai 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wohin hast du HDRO installiert? Evtl. reicht es auch, den Launcher mal als Admin zu starten.


Habe es ganz normal im Turbineordner der in Programmex86 ist. Bei einer Ausführung als Administration funktioniert es immernoch nicht, sowohl beim Launcher als auch beim TurbineInvoker.
Bin mittlerweile echt am verzweifeln


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Mai 2013)

Installier es *NICHT* in den Programme-Ordner.


----------



## Germane97 (7. Mai 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Installier es *NICHT* in den Programme-Ordner.



Habs jetzt direkt unter Boot (C) funkt aber immernoch nicht... :O


----------



## LegendaryRebel (10. Mai 2013)

Hallo erstmal,

also ich suche schon seid Tagen nach einer Lösung! Ich habe exakt das selbe Problem und kann mir nichtmehr weiterhelfen. 
In welchen Ordner sollte man es denn installieren? 

Ich benutze Windows 7 (64-bit)!

Es wäre super wenn man endlich helfen könnte! 

Vorerst probiere ich es dirket auf meiner Festplatte zu installieren, also in keinem bestimmten Ordner, wenn es auch bei mir nicht klappen sollte hoffe ich das sich noch andere Lösungen finden lassen. 

MfG,
LegendaryRebel


----------



## LegendaryRebel (10. Mai 2013)

Es hat auch bei mir nicht gefunzt. :/


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Mai 2013)

Ich nutze Windows 8 x64.

Habe es, nachdem ich Windows 8 installiert hatte, neu installiert (auf eine andere Platte).

Launcher funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei.

Hab ihr evtl. Einträge im Windows-Ereignis-Log? Da sollte eigentlich drin stehen warum der Launcher abstürzt.

Der Grund, warum man es nicht in den Programme-Ordner installieren soll, ist dieser: Programme haben seit Vista keine Schreibrechte mehr im eigenen Verzeichnis, was auch gut ist. Normalerweise hilft da ein Start als Admin.

Eventuell blockiert auch eure Firewall oder Antiviren-Programm.


----------



## LegendaryRebel (10. Mai 2013)

Hm. Also im Ereignis Log steht das bei meinem letzten Versuche:


Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: TurbineLauncher.exe, Version: 1.34.0.0, Zeitstempel: 0x504f7d15
Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: nvdxgiwrap.dll, Version: 8.17.12.6800, Zeitstempel: 0x4d945f7e
Ausnahmecode: 0xc0000005"

Komischerweise ist das "fehlerhafte Modul" in dem Ordner meines Grafikkarten Treiber, sprich NVidia. Ich lasse gleich mal ein Update-Scan drüberlaufen. Mal gucken ob das was bringt. 

Ich weiß nicht ob man daraus was erkennen kann, ich zumindest nicht. :/


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Mai 2013)

Bei anderen, die so ein Problem hatten, wurde es durch ein Update des Grafikkartentreibers behoben.

Dein 8.17.12.6800 ist ja "steinalt". Der Treiber ist von 2011 oder noch älter


----------



## LegendaryRebel (10. Mai 2013)

Tatsache! Das hat geholfen! Jetzt aktualisiert er grad die Spieldaten. Mal schauen ob nochmal ein Problem auftritt, wenn ja weiß ich an wen ich mich wende! 

Und germane, falls damit dein Problem nicht gelöst sein sollte, kannst du ja auch mal den Ereignis Log posten!

Danke CaptainIglo!
Und schöne Grüße,
LR


----------



## LegendaryRebel (11. Mai 2013)

Hab nochmal kurz eine Frage. 
Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen den 3 Versionen?
Es gibt ja Standart Auflösung, die hohe (die bei mir nicht laden wollte) und "Jetzt spielen".
Welche ist denn zu empfehlen und welche Auflösung hat die "Jetzt spielen" Version? 


Ich weiß ist das falsche Topic, aber wenn wir schonmal dabei sind. ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Mai 2013)

Hm... ist mir neu, dass es 3 Versionen gibt.

Ich kenn nur Standard und HD. Diese 3. Version "Jetzt Spielen" scheint die Daten aus "HappyCloud" zu laden. Ist evtl. so was wie der Streaming-Launcher bei Blizzard.

Neu ist auch der Mac-Client.

Vielleicht arbeitet diese "HappyCloud"-Version mal nicht mehr mit diesem .NET 1.1


----------



## LegendaryRebel (11. Mai 2013)

Ja, das hab ich von diesem "Jetzt spielen" auch gehört. Man muss nur kurz warten und dann kann man schon starten, der läd dann die Patches und so im Hintergrund. 
Aber mich würde interessieren ob das Spiel dann HD oder Standard ist. 
Weil ich habe mir auf meinen Laptop jetzt die Standard Version geladen würde aber gerne die HD Version auf meinem Stand-PC laden, hab halt nur nich so lust wieder ewig laden zu müssen. ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Mai 2013)

Ich bezweifle, dass die "Jetzt spielen"-Version die HD-Version ist. Es soll ja schnell gehen und die meisten spielen ja eh nicht mit HD-Texturen, weil man da ja:
1. DX10
2. einen ordentlichen Rechner

braucht


----------



## darmantius (2. September 2013)

ich habe ein ähnliches problem  mir is gestern der rechner stehen geblieben und konnte nicht mehr einloggen. Beim turbine launcher blieb er bei initialisierung stehn. Neu installiert anderen namen gegeben, ports geprüft. Jetzt lade ich auch grafikkarte, (aktueller treiber) runter und hoffe das es geht  wenn nicht, darf ich mich doch noch mal melden, weil andere boards haben wirklich keine lösung gehabt.

Edit: nach dem runterladen des aktuellen GraKa treiber habe ich immer noch das gleiche problem:

-TurbineLauncher.exe bleibt bei initialisierung hängen.
-auf die lotro.com/de komm ich nicht mehr, mozillabrowser meldet zeitüberschreitung bei der verbindung.
-alle anderen seiten und links gehn.

was nun?


----------



## uwe68 (2. September 2013)

darmantius schrieb:


> ich habe ein ähnliches problem  mir is gestern der rechner stehen geblieben und konnte nicht mehr einloggen. Beim turbine launcher blieb er bei initialisierung stehn. Neu installiert anderen namen gegeben, ports geprüft. Jetzt lade ich auch grafikkarte, (aktueller treiber) runter und hoffe das es geht  wenn nicht, darf ich mich doch noch mal melden, weil andere boards haben wirklich keine lösung gehabt.
> 
> Edit: nach dem runterladen des aktuellen GraKa treiber habe ich immer noch das gleiche problem:
> 
> ...



Seit gestern 23 Uhr sind sämtliche Herr der Ringe Server wegen Netzwerkprobleme abgeschalten,das betrifft auch den Start Launcher und die offizielle Forumseite.


----------



## darmantius (2. September 2013)

uwe68 schrieb:


> Seit gestern 23 Uhr sind sämtliche Herr der Ringe Server wegen Netzwerkprobleme abgeschalten,das betrifft auch den Start Launcher und die offizielle Forumseite.



uff danke und ich dachte ich hätte was zerschossen 

Edit: das heist man weis nicht oder es gibt keine infos das die alten server weggeschmissen und neue aufgestellt werden?


----------



## uwe68 (2. September 2013)

darmantius schrieb:


> uff danke und ich dachte ich hätte was zerschossen
> 
> Edit: das heist man weis nicht oder es gibt keine infos das die alten server weggeschmissen und neue aufgestellt werden?



Da die offizielle Seite auch nicht erreichbar ist könnte ich dir nur raten,ohne Werbung zu machen,immer mal wieder beim Gesichtsbuch nach zu schauen oder beim zwitschern  Dort gibt es regelmäßige Updates.Wärst du übrigends bei einem von beiden angemeldet,hättest du dir das neu installieren des Programmes sparen können.


----------



## darmantius (2. September 2013)

schon klar ich such den fehler halt immer erst bei mir bevor ich anfang zu meckern. Auf anderen seiten die mit hdro zu tun haben hab ich gelesen:
Installier windows updates neu, frameworks und bla blubb. Instalier das spiel neu unter anderem namen oder du hast dir vielleicht was zerschossen... Ich hatte richtig schiss


----------



## uwe68 (2. September 2013)

darmantius schrieb:


> schon klar ich such den fehler halt immer erst bei mir bevor ich anfang zu meckern. Auf anderen seiten die mit hdro zu tun haben hab ich gelesen:
> Installier windows updates neu, frameworks und bla blubb. Instalier das spiel neu unter anderem namen oder du hast dir vielleicht was zerschossen... Ich hatte richtig schiss



Gut nun heißt es abwarten,scheint etwas größeres zu sein,da immer noch nichts funktioniert


----------



## Thoreador (2. September 2013)

uwe68 schrieb:


> Da die offizielle Seite auch nicht erreichbar ist könnte ich dir nur raten,ohne Werbung zu machen,immer mal wieder beim Gesichtsbuch nach zu schauen oder beim zwitschern  Dort gibt es regelmäßige Updates.Wärst du übrigends bei einem von beiden angemeldet,hättest du dir das neu installieren des Programmes sparen können.





> Ich versuche gerade, den Zwitscher-Fred zu finden ... hülf mir mal, über die HP geht ja gerade nix ...



Hat sich erledigt, danke ;-)


----------



## Luhmi (2. September 2013)

Ahhh, also scheint es bei niemandem zu funktionieren? Wollte hier gerade nen Thread öffnen ob mir jemand sagen kann, warum im Launcher nur "Voraussetzungen werden installiert" steht, aber sonst nichts passiert...


----------



## uwe68 (2. September 2013)

Luhmi schrieb:


> Ahhh, also scheint es bei niemandem zu funktionieren? Wollte hier gerade nen Thread öffnen ob mir jemand sagen kann, warum im Launcher nur "Voraussetzungen werden installiert" steht, aber sonst nichts passiert...



ja das ist bei einigen so....zum Glück geht nun die offizielle Seite zumindest schon mal wieder.


----------



## Thoreador (2. September 2013)

uwe68 schrieb:


> ja das ist bei einigen so....zum Glück geht nun die offizielle Seite zumindest schon mal wieder.



Hä??? Welche offizielle Seite? Weder Turbine noch Lotro wird angezeicht ... ;-)


----------



## Thoreador (2. September 2013)

Bei mir kommt zumindest das Login-Fenster ... aber Anmelden geht immer noch nicht ... Authentifizierungsantwort konnte nicht gelesen werden ...


----------



## Luhmi (2. September 2013)

Also bei mir scheint es wieder zu funktionieren! 

edit: Doch nicht


----------



## uwe68 (2. September 2013)

Thoreador schrieb:


> Hä??? Welche offizielle Seite? Weder Turbine noch Lotro wird angezeicht ... ;-)



diese offizielle Seite Mein Link


----------

